# Buying property in Spain



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Does any one have any advice on how when you buy property in Spain you can be

sure it's 100% legal, we are selling our house to move to the Almeria area want a 

stress free life not to find after living there for some time the house isn't legal.

Any help on this would be most welcome, also how do you find a lawyer you 

can trussed. Because it seems all the people that find them selves in this mess

must have had a lawyer so why didn't he find the house illegal?

Help please

Caz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

caz said:


> Does any one have any advice on how when you buy property in Spain you can be
> 
> sure it's 100% legal, we are selling our house to move to the Almeria area want a
> 
> ...


have a look at the last few posts written last night by a forum member, it may help??? It a bit of a long thread, but if you go to the last two pages, there are some answer!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/23090-why-expats-struggle-spain-17.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

caz said:


> Does any one have any advice on how when you buy property in Spain you can be
> 
> sure it's 100% legal, we are selling our house to move to the Almeria area want a
> 
> ...


Morning Caz
There are checks to be made on all the paperwork relating to the property to check the legality and for any debts / encumbrances etc against the property. And these have always been necessary and achievable to confirm one way or the other if it is a legal property......the comment you make relating to Lawyers ties in with this - as I am assuming you are concerned about the property being confirmed as legal or otherwise based on peoples previous bad experiences  therefore the Lawyer / notary you need to act on your behalf has to instill that trust and confidence in you and perform their duties within the Law and in your best interests.
Im not allowed to advertise but PM me if you need any more info as I work for a large Spanish Law Firm - and you can trust me! (if you want to of course)
Sue


----------



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Sue,thanks for your reply I know what you mean by having to trust your layer/notary. I work for a large company of lawyers ( not one my-self) When my sale goes thru I'll be in touch
just hope it wont be too long

Caz


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

caz said:


> Sue,thanks for your reply I know what you mean by having to trust your layer/notary. I work for a large company of lawyers ( not one my-self) When my sale goes thru I'll be in touch
> just hope it wont be too long
> 
> Caz


No problem Caz - just give me a shout if you need anything or any help and I will put you in touch with one of my colleagues / Lawyers who work on the Spanish side. Sue


----------

